# Buying Berets



## futuresoldier (6 Aug 2005)

Hello, im an Air Cadet and im looking for a place to buy a blue Air Force beret for my combats. Does anybody know where I could buy one?


----------



## Burrows (6 Aug 2005)

Ask your quartermaster.  They have the forms and you can order one from the DND at no cost to you.

Also berets used as fieldwear aren't a great idea.  I wear one because I have yet to find a proper fitting bushcap.  But at least mines green.


----------



## futuresoldier (7 Aug 2005)

The reason why I want a beret for my combats is because we aren't allowed to wear our wedge cap in the field, it's for dress uniform only. But we dont just use combats in the field, we use them sometimes for marksmanship, PT, summer training, etc.


----------



## Burrows (7 Aug 2005)

Ask you supply officer.


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Aug 2005)

futurepilot said:
			
		

> we aren't allowed to wear our wedge cap in the field, it's for dress uniform only


lol funny...yes you can, and no it's not...

and you can find them in your local surplus store....


----------



## Burrows (10 Aug 2005)

Personally I wouldn't touch a beret from a surplus store with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Aug 2005)

We don't have the luxury of going through our supply offcers for stuff like that.Its almost gucci, almost...


----------



## PViddy (11 Aug 2005)

First off, 

http://cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5504_b.pdf

read that.

You are allowed to wear your wedge in the field with CF issue combat fatigues, when safe to do so.  However, it is likely that your staff will discourage such an option as the wedge (and everything you bring to the field, for that matter) will get dirty.

Blue AFBerrets are available at surplus stores (make sure it's the right shade, i have seen cadets show up with a NATO version-only to be sent home again to obtain the proper head dress), as for not touching surplus berrets with a "ten foot poll" i suggest you wash it first, as i hope you would do with any surplus clothing.....


regards

PV


----------



## sgt_mandal (12 Aug 2005)

If you meant not touching it with your pole because they are used; sure you can get used ones, but thats narsty. Mine was brand new.


----------



## PViddy (12 Aug 2005)

I'd wash anything from a surplus store... 

cheers

PV


----------



## Burrows (12 Aug 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> If you meant not touching it with your pole because they are used; sure you can get used ones, but thats narsty. Mine was brand new.



Thats exactly what I meant Mr.Mandal


----------



## condor888000 (15 Aug 2005)

Agreed with the above, however, if the units officers say no wedge in the field so be it, guess what you're _not_ wearing in the field! Personally, I wear a ballcap if its warm(old school cadet one), and a cadet toque if its not, a beret really isn't necessary. A ballcaps better since it wil protect your eyes, and a toques better since it'll keep you 3entire head warm. Just me and my unit though.

Burrows, since us air types technically only have the choice of wedge, beret, toque, or tilley, berets don't look like that bad an idea considering the options.


----------



## Burrows (15 Aug 2005)

Its not about looking cool.  Personally I'll take the tilly over the beret any day.  But mine broke.


----------



## PViddy (15 Aug 2005)

Bush caps are a good call as well Condor.   We parade at an armoury at my unit, so while you are at HQ or on parade proper head dress is to be worn at all times.   However, once field bound, a CF bush cap is authorized (with my unit anyways) CO's descretion as they say.   I am not sure if you can still buy DEU kit on base, now with the whole logistik thing in place but check with your chain, they might be able to set you up next time somone is on course.

cheers

PV


----------



## condor888000 (15 Aug 2005)

Burrows, I agree its not about looking cool. If it was I sure wouldn't be wearing the old cadet ballcaps. However I hate the tilleys with a passion and refuse to wear mine unless I absolutly have to. So I take my cap and my toque.

PViddy, seems like a sensible policy. At my unit only a few of us wear combats, and most just wear a black toque in the winter and a random ballcap when its warmer out. We also only wear full uniform at LHQ so the point of a beret is really moot since as Burrows said there are better things out there for the field and we'd never be allowed to wear it at LHQ.


----------



## PViddy (15 Aug 2005)

> and we'd never be allowed to wear it at LHQ



Really? odd.  oh well good on ya.

cheers

PV


----------

